# Machine anchoring



## cbrmadman (Jun 26, 2014)

Is it a good idea to anchor my machines to the shop floor?

As heavy as they are I dont really see them going anywhere


----------



## RandyM (Jun 27, 2014)

All machine manufacturers recommend bolting the machine to the floor. This yeilds the best preformance for the machine. However, most hobbyists are not quite that concerned and find that their machines preform very adequately by just setting them in place. You may want to try it unbolted first and then fasten it if your type of work requires it.


----------



## Splat (Jun 29, 2014)

+1 on Randy's reply. I secured my Heavy 10 lathe to the concrete floor because my floor isn't too level. I could easily push the tailstock end and move it over an inch or two. I drilled holes and used anchoring epoxy with 1/2" fine-threaded rod inserted about 4.5" deep. This also allowed me to easily level the lathe now that it's not moving.


----------



## randyjaco (Jun 29, 2014)

One caveat to Randy's comment, which probably doesn't apply to a Pennsylvanian, In California or other earthquake prone locations, bolting down a machine is highly recommended.

The other Randy


----------



## Wobbles (Aug 3, 2014)

I'd point out that constraining the machine against rocketing across the room during an earthquake (or other such disaster) is not the same as fastening it down hard to the floor. When you constrain the machine by hard fastening, you run the risk of warping the frame, which will show up in your work. I'm not talking about twisting so much you might break the frame, but twisting an otherwise straight lathe or mill bed so that a workpiece acquires a taper or other such unwanted shape. 

When machines of these types are installed new, a millwright uses a laser tracker and shims each leg to insure that the bed is absolutely flat and true. 

I think it best, unless local codes require, to place home shop machines on compliant pads so they can seek their own natural and neutral position. And then, check the bed with a precision level.


----------

